# anybody have pics of there umbees



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

well, i have found out now that I love umbees, ever since I saw a pic of a 19 incher in the unbee profile made by oscar119 i loved them, so show some pics of your umbees and also tell what size tank there in and if any tankmates


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

i found some pictures of them but i have heard that not all of them get that colorful

















they are very cool though and if i get a 200G or bigger ill look into those


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

belive me man, i have googled umbee a thousand times, i have seen all the pics on that,







i just want to see members pics :nod: 
but thanks for trying


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

boba fett said:


> belive me man, i have googled umbee a thousand times, i have seen all the pics on that,:laugh: i just want to see members pics :nod:
> but thanks for trying


ok sorry







cool fish though.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah these fish rock

 umbees

cheak out the 19 incher in the profile, it's a god fish


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

It is EXTREMELY hard to get or should I say find a male umbie... For an example there are stories of people who have bought 40 umbie fry and not had a male out of the whole batch. That 19" was sold somewhat recently I believe, or at least was up for sale for 5k and is by far the nicest large male umbie I've ever seen. A juvi known male umbie will sell easily for a couple hundred dollars. So finding a male is no where as easy as finding a male dovii, jag or other large cichlid.

Most people who buy them find out when they grow that they are the smaller/less colorful females so they decide to get rid of them either to further their search for a male umbie or to say "That's it I tried to get a male, let's move onto something else.." It's very discouraging to raise a bunch of fry and find they're all female.

I know of only maybe 4-5 people or so that have a male umbie, this is only out of people on the internet but they are still scarce.

Also there's no guarentee but I couldn't even keep a 2.5"-3"-4.5" umbie together because of the aggressiveness. The smaller ones were getting descaled very quickly. Best to try tank mates when they are small, I personally wouldn't try it without a huge multiple thousand gallon tank and lots of refuge and even then it might not work. This fish is supposed to be the second most powerful cichlid in the world and also in the top 3 most aggressive.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

what are some of the most agressive cichlids? besides umbees.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> what are some of the most agressive cichlids? besides umbees.


Well in the top couple the Dovii is up there with it.. But Red Devils, Midas, GT's, JD's, Jag's, Texas's, Festae's etc are all aggressive.. Out of those GT's, JD's are probably on the lower level(as I know you were looking at them) Hell even convicts are aggressive.. It's all a matter of opinion and how large of damage the fish can cause..

p-fury has a good profile section if you want to know a little about each fish.. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showforum=97


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

well there is one at the fish store i work at and its very colorful, it might even be a male i never looked because i was not really interested, but now that im geting a 180 im going to chek it out. its on sale for $112. its a good price to pay if you know its a male, and im going to chek it out and see, its about 4-5'' and it has blue specles and looks almost like the one that Oscar 119 showed '' the 19 incher'' its like a miniature version of that fish, and i might want it, if i can afford it.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

if that fish loks anywhere as good as that umbee, go for it

i want that umbee so bad


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

yea its only about 5'' and it looks almost as good as that 19'' one, but imagine how good looking it will be when its 19''. i really want it now, cant wait to get the 180gallon.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I can't wait to get enough money to get 540 for 2 monster umbees :nod:


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

boba fett said:


> I can't wait to get enough money to get 540 for 2 monster umbees :nod:


Probably still not big enough, not to mention they'll probably kill each other and as I said good luck finding "one monster umbie"(males) much less two..

People need to slow down and not get ahead of themselves.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

damn, i want that umbeefrom cichlid scene, do you know what size tank that one is in


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> damn, i want that umbeefrom cichlid scene, do you know what size tank that one is in


That fish was in a 200g BUT he was doing water changes mutiple times a week..

*Not trying to rain on anyones parade but these fish needs lots of room, good water quality, a very bare tank, people interested in this fish should be prepared to keep it solitary and again males are desperately hard to find. And finding one pretty much involves buying some fry and hoping you have better luck than everyone else. I have no problem with people wanting to own a umbie or loving this fish for it's beauty but be prepared and research, research, research...*


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

im preety sure its a umbie, ill look when i go to work on monday and tell you, i cleaned his tank this past friday and he was almost attacking my hand, do they have a Scientific name? because i dont think it was called umbie, i think it was a scientific name.

plus your umbie is 2.5'' and the one at the place i work at is 5'' so the 5'' one does have alot more color.

and its double the size.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> im preety sure its a umbie, ill look when i go to work on monday and tell you, i cleaned his tank this past friday and he was almost attacking my hand, do they have a Scientific name? because i dont think it was called umbie, i think it was a scientific name.
> 
> plus your umbie is 2.5'' and the one at the place i work at is 5'' so the 5'' one does have alot more color.
> 
> and its double the size.


No the one in the pic is 4.5" closer to 5", it's one I had but traded for my midas. You can look at any site and see that even at 10" a umbie doesn't have the same color as a large adult male. The scientific name is in the profile..


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

oh ok ill see the scientific name and ill chek and ill tell you.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

butlike he said 300 gallon tank for an adult


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

oscar119 said:


> It is EXTREMELY hard to get or should I say find a male umbie... For an example there are stories of people who have bought 40 umbie fry and not had a male out of the whole batch. That 19" was sold somewhat recently I believe, or at least was up for sale for 5k and is by far the nicest large male umbie I've ever seen. A juvi known male umbie will sell easily for a couple hundred dollars. So finding a male is no where as easy as finding a male dovii, jag or other large cichlid.
> 
> Most people who buy them find out when they grow that they are the smaller/less colorful females so they decide to get rid of them either to further their search for a male umbie or to say "That's it I tried to get a male, let's move onto something else.." It's very discouraging to raise a bunch of fry and find they're all female.


oscar119, Why would that be? From a "natural way of order" stand point, that doesn't seem to make sense to me. I'm not trying to discredit you because I really don't know, but...I'm curious why females would drastically outnumber males in a brood?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok than ill try to get as close to 300G as possible maybe even more than 300G


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> oscar119, Why would that be? From a "natural way of order" stand point, that doesn't seem to make sense to me. I'm not trying to discredit you because I really don't know, but...I'm curious why females would drastically outnumber males in a brood?


Doesn't make sense to me or anyone else looking for one either. I picked up one 1" dovii and I think I got lucky and got a male. That kind of thing doesn't seem to happen with Umbie's. Believe me I wish you could buy 3 fry or even 6 fry and assume one is a male but for some reason with these you can't. And you can't get a wild caught male because supposedly the waters that these are found in are drug lord/gorrilla territory so it's hard to find someone that will go in and get one. So everything in the U.S. is bred from what's already here.

Someone claimed they got 40 fry from Rapps and grew them all out to find they were all females. Other people are claiming to buy 10-12 fry at a time, multiple times, and never get a female. Some people say it's just where you buy your fry from(supposedly only a couple breeders are breeding these), and some average joe's breeding them say they get about half males/half females from their batches of fry.

Which leads some people to think everything from the people breeding them might be hatching them at the wrong temp and maybe that depicts what sexes are in a group of fry to breeders plucking out males to sell to places like japan and asia which is highly unlikely. Like I said males are in high demand and are hard to find. There's 1 or 2 people breeding on WW, and they are selling their male growouts for a couple hundred dollars a peice on aquabid(I would personally pay that if I could find one) whenever they have 'em. Compare that to a juvi dovii price and that tells you males are in short supply and high demand.

No one can even agree on signs/differences between juvi umbie males and females. I thought for sure I could count on the info from this webpage to be correct about males being larger and females being smaller and the color differences between the two. But some people well are saying that, males are sometimes smaller and females can look just like males.

I don't know what to make of it all myself. Most of that info was picked up on WW because there are more people there that have them there but I've also scoured other websites including uk websites.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> ok than ill try to get as close to 300G as possible maybe even more than 300G


Good luck der' guy


----------



## jhengis (Sep 30, 2004)

Great thread on umbees guys!! Yes, males are hard to find. I am one of those people who went through 17 females (from Jeff Rapps). The debate on juveniles if male or female is never ending. That is because the females show spectacular colors also.

However, when you have a male, if kept unstressed, you should know by 5 inches TL. If he's in with siblings, then it is easier to see the differences. My male was the second to bottom (on the dominancy chart and also in size) out of his 5 siblings. At 2.5", the blue spengling on his dorsal and anal fins became slightly stronger and bigger, but that was probably the only difference at this length.

Then at 3" TL, the anal and dorsal fins started taking off from the rest and he developed a more pronounced head. At 3.5" TL, the blue above the lateral line became _more blue _ (if you will) than below the lateral line.

At 3.5" - 4", the head became stronger, the dorsal and anal fins extended so much farther, and there is blue, alot of blue above the lateral line. Not one of my 17 females displayed these traits at this length.

My male @2.5" TL:









And here he is now at 4.5" TL:


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

jhengis said:


> Great thread on umbees guys!! Yes, males are hard to find. I am one of those people who went through 17 females (from Jeff Rapps). The debate on juveniles if male or female is never ending. That is because the females show spectacular colors also.
> 
> However, when you have a male, if kept unstressed, you should know by 5 inches TL. If he's in with siblings, then it is easier to see the differences. My male was the second to bottom (on the dominancy chart and also in size) out of his 5 siblings. At 2.5", the blue spengling on his dorsal and anal fins became slightly stronger and bigger, but that was probably the only difference at this length.
> 
> ...


great umbee


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

boba fett said:


> Great thread on umbees guys!! Yes, males are hard to find. I am one of those people who went through 17 females (from Jeff Rapps). The debate on juveniles if male or female is never ending. That is because the females show spectacular colors also.
> 
> However, when you have a male, if kept unstressed, you should know by 5 inches TL. If he's in with siblings, then it is easier to see the differences. My male was the second to bottom (on the dominancy chart and also in size) out of his 5 siblings. At 2.5", the blue spengling on his dorsal and anal fins became slightly stronger and bigger, but that was probably the only difference at this length.
> 
> ...


great umbee
[/quote]
YES ...........VERY NICE


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice pics guys!


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

I don't have any umbies but i would like to see some to!








i forgot to look at the replys sorry


----------



## jhengis (Sep 30, 2004)

Just an update. He's about 6" TL now, enjoy:


----------



## jhengis (Sep 30, 2004)

Another update:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2132848


----------

